
China’s CCTV surveillance network took just 7 minutes to capture BBC reporter - mizzao
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/13/china-cctv-bbc-reporter/
======
mizzao
Scary: Facebook probably has even more facial recognition power, and data,
than the Chinese government.

